# Is my pedrigree good (Newbie)



## Blessedchico941 (Aug 8, 2016)

Posting this for a friend that would like to see what you guys think about his pedrigree. We don't really know much about Pitts n barely learning. Would appreciate all the information you guys provide. Here a pic of him n the pedrigree.


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the blood in his back history, some exceptional dogs...the modern day breeders however, change those dogs to what the judges want to see in the show ring...They breed for dogs that 'look' like they can fight, being judged by people that have never seen them fight(it is illegal) and therefore the dog changes it's form over time

lots like those big and thick...looks big


----------



## Blessedchico941 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the response and indormation.


----------

